# Silent Hill Homecoming (UK Version) aktivieren



## Zyko (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
hab mir vor 2 Tagen SH Homecoming (Games for Windows UK-Version ohne USK-Altersbeschränkung) bestellt. hab jetzt aber überall gelesen dass man das ding bei steam aktivieren muss (-.-) Nun is das ja so dass Steam das höchstwahrscheinlich runterläd und updatet. Hab einen DEUTSCHEN Steam Account und n DEUTSCHEN Steam Clienten installiert.^^ Wird der den Code akzeptieren ? Wenn ja werde ich das Spiel uncut spielen können ? Wenn ja wie lange bzw. muss ich bei einer (Neu-)Installation dann iwas beachten ?
-> Und geht das auch bei iwelchen anderen UK/Uncut-Versionen ?

Ja hab schon hier im Forum gesucht und gegoogelt, gab auchn paar Treffer aber die sind alle schon so alt und ich meine in neueren Meldungen mal gelesen zu haben dass sich bezüglich dieser ausländischen Spielversionen bei Steam zwischenzeitlich mal was geändert hat.

Danke im Vorraus,
haut's rein


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2012)

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Es gibt nur ein oder zwei indizierte/beschlagnahmte Spiele, die in Deutschland nicht aktivierbar sind, aber Homecoming zählt meines Wissens nicht dazu (und wenn du per Google nichts eindeutiges findest, sollte das ein gutes Zeichen sein). Ich bestelle den Großteil meiner Spiele aus England uns bislang war noch jedes davon auf Steam/Origin aktivierbar.


----------



## Zyko (20. Dezember 2012)

jo dank dir. ich guck mal obs klappt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Und wenn Du "Pech" hast, hast Du halt eine leicht geschnittene Version, wobei die Schnitt meiner Meinung nach verschmerzbar sind bei einem Game - hier schreibt das ein User detailliert: Silent Hill Homecoming, welche Version ist nun wirklich UNCUT? - Games allgemein - Gameswelt-Forum

Ich find es zwar auch blöd, wenn es etwas cut ist, aber wenn dann trotzdem Blut fließt usw. und nur ganz arge Szenen wegfallen, finde ich es bei einem Spiel nicht so tragisch, als dass ich UNBEDINGT die uncut-Version haben MUSS


----------



## Memph (23. Juni 2014)

*Per Proxy jedes Spiel bei Steam aktivieren*

Jedes Spiel bei Steam lässt sich per Proxy trotzdem aktivieren.
Ich bevorzuge das Programm tunnelbear dafür.

Einen Schnittbericht zu den Unterschieden findest du HIER:
Silent Hill: Homecoming - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Nicht alle. Einige muß man auch über Proxy laufen lassen im Spiel. Es sei denn man spielt via Steam offline.


----------

